# Sample drop outs on Opus



## Andy_102 (May 2, 2021)

Hi All

Relative newbie here. Anyone else experiencing dropped sample playback when playing Opus instruments, mainly short strings and most of the brass?

I'm using Studio One.

Thanks, 

Andy


----------



## Sound_Shift (May 14, 2021)

Have you found a fix for this? I'm having the same problem. 

I load an orchestral template, task manager shows around 40-50Gb ram used, then eventually that number will drop significantly, resulting in sample dropouts and playback errors. The funny part is that in the Opus interface within Studio One still shows that there is quite a bit of RAM used, though task manager says otherwise. 

I thought this was a windows issue, like some background process offloading RAM that isn't being used, though I haven't found an answer yet. 

My first attempt troubleshooting was to use Bill2's Process Manager to have it always launch in elevated priority in windows, and that seemed to prolong the period before the dropouts occurred, though they still eventually came around. 

If I find a fix I'll post it here, otherwise good luck! I'll continue my search!


----------

